# 5 weeks pregnant and 7 days of bleeding,



## clarke (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi 
I am new to this but I need some reassurance. 
This is my 5 fertility treatment, I have 3 failed iui and 1 failed ivf last month. I had a FET straight away (my only frozen embryo) got a bfp last Saturday i was so happy but have been bleeding for the last 7 days, its not heavy just bright red blood when I wipe or go to toilet. I didn't pass any clots or its not painful just a few period like twinges every now and again, my clinic has booked me in for an early scan next Wednesday but I really not hopeful, do you have any advice,  scared my only positive is going to end so soon.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Clarke

The only way to know for sure is for bloods or for a scan. 

There is nothing you can do unfortunately apart from rest. 

Some ladies bleed and all is ok but it is concerning. Fingers crossed for you. 

Kaz xxx


----------

